# Confused?



## Buckhustler (Mar 13, 2011)

Id like to invite you to this website for this piece of information. I encourage you to watch this if you are religious or not. Just click on the top right where it says watch live. PM me with any questions. Have a great weekend and god bless.

http://live.12stone.com/


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 13, 2011)

Are you going to post a link?


----------



## Buckhustler (Mar 13, 2011)

There it is. Sorry about that.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 13, 2011)

Now why does 12 stone have such a nice location and decor as it does?


----------



## Buckhustler (Mar 14, 2011)

The church has come a very long way. The land was given to them and the tithing funds the church. Its nice because it's gods house and people enjoy a nice church. It's really not that fancy.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 14, 2011)

So you bought yourselves a nice church then right?  Makes sense.


----------



## Buckhustler (Mar 14, 2011)

What are you talking about?


----------

